# Nissin Di622 II vs Yongnuo YN-560 IV vs Yongnuo YN-560 III which one should I buy?



## Foxtrot_01

Hello all,
I am trying to get my girl a flash, she has a Canon 60D, I have a Nissin Di622 that I bought a couple years ago. But I have seen other flashes out there for about the same price. 

I want her to be able to use the flash on and off camera.

Any suggestions or experiences between the Nissin Di622 vs Yongnuo YN-560 IV?

I believe the Yongnuo YN-560 IV doesn't support E-TTL but it has an internal reciever which mean we would have to buy the trigger for the camera. Although there is a good deal on a Yongnuo YN-560 III with the trigger for $10 on amazon. The Yongnuo YN-560 III & IV are cheaper than the Nissin Di622 II.

your input is much appreciated.


----------



## WayneF

You need to make certain you know the difference between TTL flash and manual flash.
They are far from equal.

 TTL is automatic flash exposure, point & shoot flash (more or less, some compensation will often be necessary). 

But the YN650 is Manual flash...  And with Manual flash,  instead the user has to carefully specify exactly the right flash power level for every current shot.  Every shot, manually.  This might be done by a few trail and error tries, or with a hand held flash meter, but it has to be done if you expect the proper flash exposure.  Every shot.

Surely a flash that does both TTL and manual would be vastly more feasible.


----------



## FotosbyMike

The biggest reason I like to use E-TTL flashes is because I can adjust all the settings manual right from the camera menu. If you buy a E-TTL flash make sure to buy the YN622C triggers they support E-TTL and FSS.


----------



## MOREGONE

I know nothing about the Nissin so please keep that in mind

But with the Yongnuo's you are buying into a system that has some cool features. 

The cool thing about the 560's is that their power level cans be controlled wirelessly with the built in receivers. In addition to the speedlights there is the 560-TX which goes on the hotshoe of your camera, It is the "commander" or remote to the system.

The only difference between the YN-560-III and IV is that the III came out first and only has a built in receiver. The IV can act as both the commander and receiver. So if you put the 560-IV on your camera you can get flash on camera and still wirelessly control other 560's that are off camera.


----------



## minicoop1985

I've played with a Nissin. Seems more money for less substance, though the color LCD on the back looks cool. I'm gonna say forget these options and just get her a Yongnuo 568EX II. I almost bought the 560s, but they don't support TTL and don't do high speed sync, which is pretty much necessary to use it outside during the day.

The 568EX IIs support both TTL and high speed sync.


----------

